# Tank not cycling....???



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

My 29 gallon freshwater tank is stuck in the cycling process. It has been up since January 2, and still has never had any nitrite spike or nitrates present. I am doing a fishless cycle, after using a shrimp, which I just took out. I have tried everything I can think of. Temp is 84, have added ammonia to the tank, etc. pH is 7.4, Ammonia 3, Nitrite 0 and Nitrate 0. What can I do to get it going?


----------



## marttim (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Deborah
First I will state that I have never done a fishless tank cycling. however; I have setup several tanks without issues and no loss of fish.
My advice would be to do a water change on the new tank to lower the current amonia levels, then do another water change using water from one of your cycled tanks and introduce 3 or 4 fish to the tank (smaller in size). Monitor the water and do a 20 or 30% water change if you see a spike and start enjoying the tank.

keep in mind you might first want to rule out any filter or media issues first, also if you have been feeding the tank def vacume it well since the bottom will be pretty nasty if the cycling process has not occured.

hope this helps
tim


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

#1 buy some feeder fish, like 13 or 14 cents apiece, I don't ever cycle tanks without fish, not when a dollar can buy 6 or 7 feeders. #2 take media from a cycled tanks filter and use it in the tank in question. But above all, get some cheap feeders, get them on a feeding schedule and lettin their waste accelerate ur cycle


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Personally I am not behind putting a fish in a tank that already has a lot of ammonia in it. Sometimes cycles do take a long time, though your's is on the outer edge. I am also not a fan of the feeder fish because they are still live beings that don't need to be harmed. Not to mention what are you going to do with them once the tank is cycled? Most people use feeder goldfish- which will be common goldfish and they can get over a foot long. Are you prepared for that commitment? Others just flush them, bad idea for the fish and for the environment. 

Get some Stability and add that to the tank without changing how much ammonia you are putting into it. Your tank should cycle quickly and end your mini ordeal


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Obsidian said:


> I am also not a fan of the feeder fish because they are still live beings that don't need to be harmed. Not to mention what are you going to do with them once the tank is cycled? Most people use feeder goldfish- which will be common goldfish and they can get over a foot long. Are you prepared for that commitment? Others just flush them, bad idea for the fish and for the environment.


I COMPLETELY agree. This is very cruel to those fish. Even if they are labeled as "feeders" they are still living beings just like your other fish.

And please do not add water from your other tanks. This is just putting dirty water into your new clean tank. Water doesn't even hold enough bacteria to make it beneficial. However it is a good idea to take the filter media from another established tank to seed the cycle in the new tank.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not gonna argue about feeder fish, which are bred and sold to feed larger fish, if you don't wanna cycle with feeders, that's fine, but take some media from an established filter, it'll help


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Not that it's an argument TB, it's a question of are they going to go to that end? I'm fine with feeder fish being feeder fish. But if you don't have a big fish to feed them to when you are done...... see my problem?

Used filter media can pretty much instantly cycle your tank. If you are going to do that then plan to purchase your hardiest fish first and put some (not many, stock slow) in the tank as soon as your ammonia comes down from the adding of the filter. It will be all good. The Stability will also really help with that whole process, I highly recommend it.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

my uncle, the one that got a 90 gallon a few years back, took my feeders from my 36 to feed his oscars, I am indeed against someone taking them out after the cycle and flushing them, or whatever else cruel people can think of. I also use media from established tanks filters, and it does wonders at hastening the cycle


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't like using feeders because each un-QTed fish is another disease vector. Use the hardiest of your planned list or go fishless. Check the pH. Under 7 it takes a lot longer. Agree with seed with bacteria in a bottle or media from an established tank. You can up the temp some, but not too high or increase flow or filtration or try a lower ammonia range. Aim for 1-2.


----------

